# Welche Pflanzen überleben im Zimmer?



## Gamer090 (20. Oktober 2019)

*Welche Pflanzen überleben im Zimmer?*

Hi zusammen

Ich habe im Netzt gesucht aber stosse dort auf so viele verschiedene Meinungen das ich verwirrt bin, ich will eine Pflanze in meinem Zimmer haben die auch nicht zu gross ist. Auf manchen Webseiten finde ich zwar ein paar Pflanzen die mir zum Teil gefallen, aber keine Kakteen. Wenn ich aber nach Seiten suche wie man Kakteen zu Hause halten kann im Zimmer, finde ich woanders wiederum Infos. Am liebsten hätte ich einen Kaktus mit max 30-40cm und mein Fenster ist im Südwesten, Sonne gibts hier Nachmittags genug, lebe in Portugal, also im Sommer sicher heiss genug für den Kaktus 

Empfehlungen und Tipps?


----------



## kero81 (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen überleben im Zimmer?*

Kommt da nix wenn Du bei Google "Kaktus kaufen" eingibst?!


----------



## Gamer090 (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen überleben im Zimmer?*



kero81 schrieb:


> Kommt da nix wenn Du bei Google "Kaktus kaufen" eingibst?!



Doch doch, das schon aber ich bin wie gesagt etwas verwirrt und weiss auch nicht wie viel Sonne ein Kaktus wirklich braucht. Ich war Heute beim Floristen und dort hiess es auch das die viel Sonne brauchen aber wie viel ist genug und bei welcher Intensität?


----------



## DKK007 (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen überleben im Zimmer?*

Man sollte sie halt an und zu gießen.


----------



## kero81 (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen überleben im Zimmer?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Doch doch, das schon aber ich bin wie gesagt etwas verwirrt und weiss auch nicht wie viel Sonne ein Kaktus wirklich braucht. Ich war Heute beim Floristen und dort hiess es auch das die viel Sonne brauchen aber wie viel ist genug und bei welcher Intensität?



Es ist nicht so das wenn zb nur XY Lux verfügbar sind, die Pflanzen direkt sterben. So ein Kaktus ist doch nicht teuer. Einfach kaufen und selbst probieren. So hab/musste ich es auch machen.


----------



## Gamer090 (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen überleben im Zimmer?*



kero81 schrieb:


> Es ist nicht so das wenn zb nur XY Lux verfügbar sind, die Pflanzen direkt sterben. So ein Kaktus ist doch nicht teuer. Einfach kaufen und selbst probieren. So hab/musste ich es auch machen.



Hmm... vermutlich die beste Idee, ich bin einfach noch etwas unerfahren was Pflanzen angeht, deshalb habe ich blöd gefragt  Da kam mir gerade die Idee das ich sonst noch eine Pflanzenlampe kkaufen könnte, gibts bei Amazon sogar mit Timer aber ich habe echt keine Ahnung ob Kakteen lieber Blaues oder Rotes Licht mögen, da muss ich mich noch erkundigen.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen überleben im Zimmer?*

Definiere "Pflanze". In der Küche (Fenster zur Südseite) steht zB Basilikum. Das wird zwischendurch gegossen und zwischendurch geerntet  Mit Kresse geht das auch ^^ Aloe Vera steht auf dem Küchentisch und wächst immer weiter. Dazu noch Rosmarin und Thymian auf dem Balkon (ebenfalls Südseite). Du siehst, hier gibt es eher Nutzpflanzen. Falls du was blumigeres möchtest, würde ich auch einfach ausprobieren


----------



## Gamer090 (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen überleben im Zimmer?*

An Aloe Vera hatte ich auch schon gedacht aber ich finde die nicht in meiner Umgebung, wie gross ist die bei dir? Die sollen locker 40cm und mehr erreichen an Höhe und Breite habe ich irgendwo gelesen.


----------



## sinchilla (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen überleben im Zimmer?*

Einfach kaufen und testen, die Pflanzen "sagen" dir was sie möchten, wenn sie satt grün und gesund sind geht's ihnen gut und umgekehrt. Dann den Standort variieren, zb wenn sie schlecht direkt am Fenster aussieht etwas mehr Schatten gönnen, dieser Prozess dauert Wochen bis Monate also Geduld. Kakteen sind noch spezieller, also brauchen wirklich sehr wenig Wasser, ähnlich den Sukkulenten.

Der häufigste Fehler besteht in zu häufigem Gießen, damit ersäufst du die Pflanze bzw dessen Wurzel.

Ansonsten einfach entsprechende Literatur zulegen. 

Allgemein ist weniger mehr, zu häufiges umstellen betätscheln usw ist purer Stress für eine Pflanze. Stell sie an die Stelle welche du als gut empfindest und sie wird dir sagen ob es die richtige Wahl war.

Ich habe etliche Pflanzen in meiner Wohnung ( etwa 50) und bin zwei Wochen im Monat berufsbedingt nicht da, in dieser Zeit gieße ich etwas vor. Und die Töpfe müssen entsprechend Volumen haben. Wenn Erde am Finger kleben bleibt, brauchst du noch nicht gießen.

Wenn du die Pflanze der Natur entnimmst, achte bitte auf lokale Gesetze (unter Schutz stehend usw), dann einfach einen großen Radius um die Wurzel ausgraben um nicht zu viele von ihnen zu verletzen, dabei beachten ob Pfahlwurzler usw. Dann in einen Tontopf ( diese sind atmungsaktiv und speichern Feuchtigkeit).


----------



## Gamer090 (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen überleben im Zimmer?*



sinchilla schrieb:


> Einfach kaufen und testen, die Pflanzen "sagen" dir was sie möchten, wenn sie satt grün und gesund sind geht's ihnen gut und umgekehrt. Dann den Standort variieren, zb wenn sie schlecht direkt am Fenster aussieht etwas mehr Schatten gönnen, dieser Prozess dauert Wochen bis Monate also Geduld. Kakteen sind noch spezieller, also brauchen wirklich sehr wenig Wasser, ähnlich den Sukkulenten.
> 
> Der häufigste Fehler besteht in zu häufigem Gießen, damit ersäufst du die Pflanze bzw dessen Wurzel.
> 
> ...



50 Pflanzen sind aber ganz schön viele, mir reichen 1-2, wie viel Zeit brauchst du im Monat um alle Pflanzen zu pflegen? Nicht nur das Giessen sondern alles andere auch, wie das beobachten ob sie gut wächst wie du so gut erklärt hast.

Und Danke für die Tipps


----------



## sinchilla (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen überleben im Zimmer?*



> .Nicht nur das Giessen sondern alles andere auch, wie das beobachten ob sie gut wächst wie du so gut erklärt hast.


 Nicht lange, etwa halbe Stunde alle zwei Wochen um alte Blätter usw abzusammeln. Zum umtopfen etwa alle halbe Jahr sollte man natürlich einige Stunden einplanen. Aber sie danken es dir, es ist erwiesen daß Pflanzen die Luftqualität maßgeblich verbessern, das Grün beruhigt und die Luftfeuchtigkeit wird auch reguliert.

PS, hab mein vorigen Beitrag um den letzten Absatz ergänzt

Raumklima mit Zimmerpflanzen verbessern | NDR.de - Ratgeber - Garten - Zimmerpflanzen


----------



## DJKuhpisse (21. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen überleben im Zimmer?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Man sollte sie halt an und zu gießen.



Auf keine Fall zu viel gießen. Die kommen aus der Wüste und können auch mal 3 Wochen ohne Wasser auskommen.
Habe selbst Kakteen im Zimmer, gieße alle 2 Wochen, das reicht völlig.


----------



## dekay55 (21. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen überleben im Zimmer?*

Kaktus ist aber auch nicht gleich Kaktus   Da gibt´s auch welche die erfordern schon einiges an Pflege, belohnen aber mit Tollen Blüten.  
Auch musst du dich evtl etwas mit dem Rechtlichen beschaffen, es gibt nämlich durchaus ganze Kakteen Arten die verboten sind oder gewissen Gesetzlichen Regeln unterliegen wie z.b die Gattung der Peyote da daraus Meskalin gewonnen werden kann. 

Grünlilien sind Super Zimmerpflanzen, sie reinigen nachweislich die Luft, sind wirklich Anspruchslos, lassen sich super vermehren. Und bei guter Pflege blühen sie sogar schön. Meine Lilie die ich vorm Müll gerettet hab vor paar Jahren hat grad vor paar Tagen wieder angefangen zu Blühen und hat schon wieder nen haufen Ableger. Aus meiner einen Lilie sind dieses Jahr z.b 6 neue Einzelpflanzen geworden. 

Aloe Vera will Licht, viel Licht. Hab ich auch 2 stk, seit Anfang des Jahres, ich denke für den Winter werden die tatsächlich nen Pflanzenlicht benötigen, Yuka Palmen sind auch Pflegeleicht,   Da gibt es so einiges, ich würde nicht nur eine Pflanze in die Wohnung setzen, das sieht so verloren aus, ein wenig Pflanzen Vielfalt macht das ganze auch hübscher, ich hab bei mir ne eigene "grüne" Ecke im Wohnzimmer da dürfen die Pflanzen machen und Wachsen wie sie wollen, ich versuche so wenig wie möglich an den Pflanzen zu machen, ich bin der Meinung wenn man die Pflanzen weniger beeinflusst können sie sich besser anpassen, lediglich da wo sie sich nicht anpassen können helfe ich nach, d.h bei der Nährstoff Zugabe im Form von Luft/Licht/Wasser  
Und was soll ich sagen, das sind jetzt vielleicht nicht die super schönen Designer Pflanzen, aber es wuchert und wächst und Blüht, so viel Falsch machen kann ich also nicht. 
Übrigens ich gieße meine Pflanzen wenn es hoch kommt alle 2-3 Monate, die Yuka nur 2 mal im Jahr richtig. Ich hab ein Wasserdepot in allen Gefäßen wenn die Pflanzen Wasser wollen müssen die Wurzeln eben da hin wachsen wie in der Natur auch.  Angefangen hat das ganze mal mit einem Zimmerbrunnen mittlerweile sind es 2 Stk welche quasi die Basis darstellen mit dem Wasserreservoir, ich nutze vorzugsweise Granulat und möglichst keine Blumenerde, und wenn Blumenerde dann nur hochwertige Teure und nicht den 0815 billig krempel ausm Baumarkt und co, damit holst du dir nur alles mögliche an Ungeziefer in die Wohnung und Nährboden für Pilze und Schimmel, und damit auch eher suboptimal für Zimmerpflanzen. Die Yuka z.b sitzt bei mir in einer Mischung aus Lehm und Granulat aus Vulkan Gestein.  Die anderen nur in Granulat lediglich der Wurzelballen sind bei mir aus Kokos Substrat. Achja richtig gute Erde muss man selbst düngen weil die in aller regel nicht Vorgedüngt ist, es sitzt also Wissen voraus. 

Die beste Pflege pflege die ich meinen Pflanzen antun kann ist Wissen über die Pflanzen zu sammeln um auf sie eingehen zu können, du bist schon auf dem Richtig weg, einfach ne X beliebige Pflanze kaufen kann durch Zufall Funktionieren, ist aber nicht sinn der Sache und nen Schlag in die Fresse für jeden Botaniker. Ich kauf mir ja auch kein Goldhamster um zu schauen ob er bei mir Überleben würde wenn ich den ins Eck stell, den eines sollte dir klar sein auch Pflanzen sind Lebewesen und haben Bedürfnisse und brauchen eine gewisse Verantwortung.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (21. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen überleben im Zimmer?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> An Aloe Vera hatte ich auch schon gedacht aber ich finde die nicht in meiner Umgebung, wie gross ist die bei dir? Die sollen locker 40cm und mehr erreichen an Höhe und Breite habe ich irgendwo gelesen.



Guckst du hier:

BTW: Kommentare bzgl des nicht aktuellen Kalenders könnt ihr euch sparen


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen überleben im Zimmer?*

Vielen Dank für die ganzen Kommentare  

Es werden schon ein paar Pflanzen mehr sein als nur der Kaktus, aber ich will nicht zu viel auf einmal bevor es mich vielleicht überfordert  So viel Platz habe ich nicht, auf der Kommode habe ich eine Fläche von 30x40cm Frei. Da kommt auch viel Sonne hin weil neben dem Fenster, dann noch eine Fläche von 40x50cm daneben auf dem Boden frei, gleich am Fenster. Aber für den Boden brauche ich eine Pflanze die auch an die Sonnenstrahlen kommt, also unter 50cm kriegt die kaum Sonne, mal so grob geschätzt.

Nur Kakteen will ich nicht aber mal sehen was noch dazu kommt, vielleicht finde ich irgendwo noch eine Aloe Vera und kann sie auf die Bodenfläche stellen mit irgendwas drunter.


----------



## XT1024 (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen überleben im Zimmer?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> aber ich will nicht zu viel auf einmal bevor es mich vielleicht überfordert


Also Grünlilie. Und mit all den Ablegern kannst du in einem Jahr ein ganzes Haus begrünen. 

Wie wär's mit Mandarinen o. ä.? Blumentopf nehmen, ein paar Kerne reinwerfen, warten und fertig ist der wachsende Mandarinenwald.





Gamer090 schrieb:


> Am liebsten hätte ich einen Kaktus mit max 30-40cm


Höhe oder Durchmesser? https://www.pacifichorticulture.org/wp-content/uploads/2007/07/Schultz.1.P9270194.jpg


----------



## kero81 (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen überleben im Zimmer?*

Mit meiner Grünlilie hab ich im Moment Probleme, weil sie scheinbar die Zugluft nahe der Tür nicht verträgt. Es gibt noch wesentlich mehr Faktoren ausser Wasser und Licht.


----------



## Gamer090 (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen überleben im Zimmer?*



XT1024 schrieb:


> Also Grünlilie. Und mit all den Ablegern kannst du in einem Jahr ein ganzes Haus begrünen.
> 
> Wie wär's mit Mandarinen o. ä.? Blumentopf nehmen, ein paar Kerne reinwerfen, warten und fertig ist der wachsende Mandarinenwald.



Also das ganze Haus begrünen will ich nicht  Das mit den Mandarinen überlege ich mir noch, wäre eine Idee solange die Pflanze nicht zu gross wird.




> Höhe oder Durchmesser? https://www.pacifichorticulture.org/wp-content/uploads/2007/07/Schultz.1.P9270194.jpg


Beides?  Einen Minikaktus wie man sie oft in Supermärkten findet will ich nicht, der soll schon etwas grösser sein.


----------



## moonlive (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen überleben im Zimmer?*

Bei vielen Kaktus ist das Problem: Die verlieren die Stachelhaare, die liegen dann wie Staub überall rum... Weil man sie ja nicht "pflegen muss."

Ich könnte die empfehlen  hohl dir lieber eine "junge - kleine" Kletterpflanze in einem kleinen Topf kaufen, die kannst du dann zuhause in einen grösseren Topf "umtopfen".
Und dann zusehen wie sie sich entwickelt.
Das find ich interessanter wenn man sieht wo neue "Ausleger" und "Triebe" wachsen.
Man kann die "Ausleger" dann mit der Zeit auch so zurechtlegen wie man es gerne hätte, oder zurechtschneiden.
Das ist dann so ähnlich wie Kabel zu verlegen im PC.


----------



## Kuhprah (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen überleben im Zimmer?*

Da fällt mir immer wieder das da ein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei ich auch ne Pflanze suche die im Keller überlebt


----------



## Gamer090 (26. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen überleben im Zimmer?*



moonlive schrieb:


> Bei vielen Kaktus ist das Problem: Die verlieren die Stachelhaare, die liegen dann wie Staub überall rum... Weil man sie ja nicht "pflegen muss."
> 
> Ich könnte die empfehlen  hohl dir lieber eine "junge - kleine" Kletterpflanze in einem kleinen Topf kaufen, die kannst du dann zuhause in einen grösseren Topf "umtopfen".
> Und dann zusehen wie sie sich entwickelt.
> ...


Eine Kletterpflanze möchte ich nicht, am liebsten immer noch einen Kaktus und wegen der Pflege, ich frage dann einfach biem Floristen wo ich den Kaktus kaufe was ich da alles beachten muss.



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Da fällt mir immer wieder das da ein:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kellerpflanzen sind mir neu, sind das dann solche die die ganze Zeit mit Pflanzenlampen beleuchtet werden müssen?


----------

